# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  10 روش برای کاهش زمان لود صفحات وب

## merlin_vista

زمان لازم برای باز شدن صفحات وب از دغدغه‌های اصلی صاحبان وب‌سایت‌ها است. این مقاله را بخوانید تا با ده روش موثر در ارائه سریعتر صفحات آشنا شوید.

*1 – استفاده از scriptهای خارجی:*

اگر می‌خواهید از دستورهای script در صفحات مختلف وب سایت خود استفاده می‌کنید، بهترین ترفند استفاده از script های خارجی است. این بدان معنی است که دستورات javascript از منابع دیگری لود شود.

 مثلا: <script type="text/javascript" src="yourscript.js"></script>

این راه کمک می‌کند تا مرورگر script را ذخیره (cache) کند و بارها و بارها آن را بخواند.

*2- کاهش درخواست‌های HTTP*

فرض کنید لود هر آیتم به‌روی وب سایت شما حدود دو دهم ثانیه زمان بگیرد. پس اگر سایت شما بطور همزمان 10 عکس رو لود کند، صرف نظر از این که آیتم ها ، استایل شیت، عکس، یا اسکریب باشند زمانی حدود دو ثانیه طول خواهد شد. بنابراین باید تلاش کنید تا از این درخواست‌های HTTP کاسته شود.

مثلا در بخش فوتر سایت که سهم عکس زیاد است باید با استفاده از روش‌هایی مثل imagemap بخش زیادی از درخواست‌های HTTP را کم کنید.

*3- به سایت‌های دیگر وابسته نباشید*

اگر به سایت‌های دیگر وابسته هستید مطمئن باشید که سرعت لود صفحات شما زیاد می‌شود. اگر وب سایت شما از مولفه‌های مختلفی تشکیل شده که از روی سایت‌های دیگر اجرا می‌شود حتما سرعت لود صفحات کم خواهد شد چون ممکن است سرورهایی که به آن 
وابسته‌اید، درخواست‌های HTTP زیادی داشته باشند.

*4- بهینه‌سازی عکس‌ها*

همیشه از گزینه save for web برای کم کردن حجم عکس‌های وب استفاده کنید. این گزینه را می توانید در برنامه‌هایی مانند فتوشاپ ببینید.[مروری بر گرافیک وب - 1]

*5- فاصله اضافی را حذف کنید*

منظور از فاصله اضافی در اینجا فاصله‌های بلااستفاده ای است که مابین کدهای صفحه وجود دارد. حذف کردن تب‌ها و فاصله‌های اضافی از کدها یعنی کم کردن بایت‌های اضافی که کاربردی ندارند. حتما این کار را انجام دهید و ببیند که چقدر در زمان لود صفحه شما موثر خواهد بود.

*6- استفاده از CSS و بهینه کردن CSS*

CSS می تواند مهم‌ترین تاثیر را در زمان لود صفحات داشته باشد. مرورگر می‌تواند تمامی فرمت‌ها و استایل‌های صفحات شما را ذخیره کند و بارها و بارها آنها را نخواند. در ضمن مطمئن شوید که CSS ای‌ تر و تمیز و مرتب دارید. می‌توان از www.cleancss.com استفاده کرد تا بخش‌های شبیه به هم را ادغام، کدهای بی‌استفاده را شناسایی و فواصل اضافی از بین کدهای شما را حذف کند.

*7- اسلش را فراموش نکنید*

وقتی کاربران به سراغ لینک یا صفحه‌ای خواص مثل این آدرس بروند www.hamshahrionline.ir/Contact سرور ناگزیر از ساختن صفحاتی با این محتوا است.

 اما اگر یک (/) به انتهای آدرس اضافه شود (www.hamshahrionline.ir/Contact) آنگاه سرور دقیقا می‌داند چه چیزی مورد درخواست کاربر بوده و در کاهش زمان لود بسیار موثر است.

*8-  کدام فرمت عکس استفاده شود؟*

شما باید از دو فرمت GIF و PNG برای عکس‌های خود استفاده کنید. فرمت GIF بیشتر در مواردی که از رنگ تخت استفاده شده کاربرد دارد مانند لوگوها و دگمه‌ها.

PNG  نیز مانند GIF فرمت ساده‌ای است که از تعداد رنگ‌های بیشتری پشتیبانی می‌کند. JPEG فرمتی است که بیشتر مناسب عکاس‌ها و عکس‌هایی است که می خواهند رنگ واقعی داشته باشند.

*9- از تگ‌های عرض و ارتفاع غافل نشوید*

تگ‌های عرض و ارتفاع برای عکس‌ها بسیار مهم است. این تگ‌ها برای مرورگر مشخص می‌کند که چه فضایی از صفحه به عکس اختصاص دارد و از ابتدا تا زمان لود کامل فضای کافی برای عکس را کنار می‌گذارد و با سرعت بیشتری می‌تواند سایر عناصر صفحه را لود کند. بنابراین هرگز از این تگ‌گذاری غافل نشوید.

*10*- استفاده از Cache هم از مواردی است که می‌تواند در لود سریعتر صفحات کمک زیادی بکند.

نقل از روزنامه همشهری !

----------


## peyman1987

> - اسلش را فراموش نکنید
> 
> وقتی کاربران به سراغ لینک یا صفحه‌ای خواص مثل این آدرس بروند www.hamshahrionline.ir/Contact سرور ناگزیر از ساختن صفحاتی با این محتوا است.
> 
> اما اگر یک (/) به انتهای آدرس اضافه شود (www.hamshahrionline.ir/Contact) آنگاه سرور دقیقا می‌داند چه چیزی مورد درخواست کاربر بوده و در کاهش زمان لود بسیار موثر است.


نمیدونم دلیلش همینی هست که دوستمون گفتن یا نه ولی منم تجربه کردم و فهمیدم که این حرف درسته.

----------


## oxygenws

> *سرور ناگزیر از ساختن صفحاتی با این محتوا است.*


یعنی واقعا نویسنده یا مترجم این مطلب یک xxو بوده :)




> نمیدونم دلیلش همینی هست که دوستمون گفتن یا نه ولی منم تجربه کردم و فهمیدم که این حرف درسته.


نه، توضیح فوق اشتباهه
آدرس *شاخه* ها *باید* یک اسلش آخرش داشته باشه.
مرورگر در ابتدا نمی تونه تشخیص بده که درخواست کاربر برای شاخه است یا فایل، پس درخواست رو ارسال می کنه و در سمت سرور، مثلا آپاچی می تونه اینو بفهمه و *اگه شاخه باشه*، به کلاینت (یعنی مرورگر) میگه که آدرست اشتباهه و موقتا(!) به فلان جا (یعنی آدرس با اسلش) منتقل شده. مرورگر هم اینو می فهمه و آدرس جدید رو ارسال می کنه.
در حقیقت، به نوعی، شما دو بار ارسال درخواست و دریافت جواب دارید.

مورد ۲ و ۸ و ۹ و ۱۰ هم خیلی تو باقالی ها است. و برخی جمله بندی هاش کلا خنده داره.



> شما *باید* از دو فرمت GIF و PNG برای عکس‌های خود استفاده کنید.





> مثلا در بخش فوتر سایت که سهم عکس زیاد است باید با استفاده از روش‌هایی مثل imagemap بخش زیادی از درخواست‌های HTTP را کم کنید.


امیدوارم دوستان هر مطلب چرت و پرتی می خونند (که تو نشریات ما هم ماشا الله کم نیست)، بعد از تفکر و تحقیق در مورد صحت اون مطلب، از اون سود ببرند یا جایی نقلش کنند.

موفق باشید.

----------


## vahid4134

البته نکاتی که در سمت سرور استفاده میشه هم می تونه کمک شایانی به لود سریع سایت کنه بدین گونه که اطلاعات ابتدا کمپرس شده و بعد ارسال می شوند.

----------


## tc1000

شتر با بارش دره میره شما پای پشه کوره رو گرفتید  :لبخند: 

فکر نمی کنم Space ها  و تب ها اینقدر توی سرعت در مقابل بارگذاری مثلا DATAGrid تاثیر گذار  :قهقهه:

----------


## tc1000

کسی که این مطلب رو خونده و نوشته فکر کنم حتی یه صفحه وب هم درست نکرده، و بروی هاست نذاشت تا ببینه آیا فا صله یا تب اینقدر تاثیر داره ، در ضمن سرعت سرور ها در حال حاضر انقدر هست که سریعا صفحات رو لود بکنه و در اختیار کاربر قرار بده.
با تشکر
معظمی

----------


## mehdi_kamari

سلام دوستان
در هر صورت فاصله ها توی سرعت تاثیر داره . SPACE و فضای خالی هم همینطور .
اینکه بشه کمتر باشن مسلما توی سرعت لود شدن تاثیر بسزایی دارند .
این ربطی هم به سرور نداره .

----------

